# Marine Depot every 50th order free



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

We should get 50 to sign up, have 49 people buy something cheap at one time, then have the 50th person buy a crap load of stuff. :hihi:


----------



## Dobie Swift (Sep 21, 2013)

Da Plant Man said:


> We should get 50 to sign up, have 49 people buy something cheap at one time, then have the 50th person buy a crap load of stuff. :hihi:


I volunteer... to be #50. roud:


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Your going to have to order everything x50 though. That way you can share.


----------



## bud29 (Sep 30, 2012)

Da Plant Man said:


> Your going to have to order everything x50 though. That way you can share.


Then it turns out that someone snuck in at #50 and our assigned person is out $5,000


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

that promotion seems so flawed it actually makes me laugh.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

bud29 said:


> Then it turns out that someone snuck in at #50 and our assigned person is out $5,000


At least he gets a ton of super rad aquarium stuff


----------

